# What kind of water should I buy for my pax ?



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ? 
I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
Thanks for advice .


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

"How much money should I spend out of my own pocket to marginally increase the already slim chance I'm going to get a tip out of a ride?"

FTFY


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The kind of water that your pax should get should be the kind they buy themselves at the store of their choice...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Rinse out a plastic gallon milk jug and fill it with tap water. Passengers can drink from the jug if necessary, you can also use the water if you need it for the radiator.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

I keep a couple of cheap bottles of water for myself. It's not in plain sight, I keep it in the drivers door pocket. If a pax asks nicely, and it's a trip over 10mins, I might give them one. But probably not.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

If this is some kind of joke it is not funny. You don't give pax anything. You give the company a kick in the balls every chance you get.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


If Cholera flavored " rice water" is unavailable,give them Swamp Water.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

If you want to buy a car just to drive for Fuber,get the cheapest possible car.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


You can buy the miniature waters. However giving out water may not be necessary.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

What kind of toilet paper should I wipe my ass with?


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

If pax asks for water, they get an automatic 1 star from me. If I was a pax and the driver was giving out water, that driver gets 1 star as well.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

mikejm said:


> What kind of toilet paper should I wipe my ass with?


The Double Quilted kind, unless you have burr in your saddle about the Koch brothers who make the stuff


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Buy the free stuff, and make sure they take the empties with them!


----------



## Coaststarlight (Jul 23, 2016)

No point, but that's just my opinion, the few that will appreciate that generosity are outweighed by the many that will shamelessly litter your car with it and be completely ungrateful

Also that will do next to nothing for your rating... the one or two 5 stars you may get aren't worth it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mikejm said:


> What kind of toilet paper should I wipe my ass with?


I am recycling phone books.
All I can afford driving Uberx.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

None! a ride from A To B is all they pay for.


----------



## SurgeOrSelect (Nov 19, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Scoop some out of the gutter with an old McDonald's cup and that should be more then fine.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Voss or Fiji.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

SurgeOrSelect said:


> Scoop some out of the gutter with an old McDonald's cup and that should be more then fine.


And if it's brown, just tell them it's made from a select blend of the finest English tea leaves.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


What is the point of this question? You want to know what the rest of us would do so you can do the same? or do better? But you miss the whole point which is: Don't hand out water, mint, gum, anything dude. Have you ever seen a cab driver hand out anything? You drive in San Diego right? You know a cab in Tijuana costs more than an Uber in San Diego right? And those hombres don't hand out shit...Get a clue man.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

unPat said:


> Voss or Fiji.


But if that's too expensive, just use tap water and an old Mountain Dew bottle. Tear off the label and scrawl "Feejee" on the side with a sharpie. Don't even fill it up all the way, tell pax artisan well water from the islands of the Pacific is too expensive to give away free, so you drink a little off the top to make it worth your while.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> And if it's brown, just tell them it's made from a select blend of the finest English tea leaves.


" imported from Flint,Michigan".


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Have you ever seen a cab driver hand out anything? .


It was against the cab driver's code of conduct to hand out anything. For free anyhow.

Reminds me of a lovely Christmas Eve story at Yellow Cab. I got a call from the AGH ER to take a patient home. He comes out screaming in pain, I thought "crap". Well, as soon as the guy got in the cab and we made it 6 millimeters away from the hospital he quit screaming and was perfectly lucid. Apparently the 40'ish gentleman was being driven to the meth clinic by his elderly dad when they had an accident. They kept the dad, and sent my passenger home. His complaint was that AGH didn't give me the proper dosage of meth that he was in need of, and we had a lovely and lucid discussion about methadone, its generic forms, the half-lifes of meth as well as other medications that people get loaded on, etc.

After I got him home to his home in the snooty Pittsburgh suburb of Fox Chapel, I opened the door for the guy while collecting the fare from his mum. As soon as I opened the door, he began again screaming in pain.

The point is, that the passenger knew damn well that if I had any drugs, a cab driver sure the hell wouldn't give it to him. His mum, the staff at AGH, he wasn't so sure about, so he might as well pitch a fit.

Never give away nothing, its part of the code of the taxi business.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

If they are going on a trip 5 miles or less, I give them some Acqua di Cristallo Tributo a Modigliani water. I am just happy they are not going far.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .





unPat said:


> Voss or Fiji.


And Perrier.

Also, it's a good idea to stock up on those 5-hour energy shot drinks too, as well as Monster and Rockstar for the millennial clubbers at night.
For mornings, get that portable espresso machine that fits in your cup holder. Someone posted it in the forums somewhere. I'm sure you can google it. People going to work will love you for life with that shot of espresso.

Let us know how it goes after a week or a month, and show us that 5-star rating you'll be getting.

Good luck!


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Really, guys, I believe the DIY route is the best for OP. It gives that personal touch.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

I got some good laughs hearing some responses and some of you really need to get laid.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

LuisEnrikee said:


> I got some good laughs hearing some responses and some of you really need to get laid.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> View attachment 81418


LuisEnrikee said "laid" and not "leid" lol Wish I was in Hawaii...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

And for the Lady Uber Drivers, like KekeLo & Jbeck


----------



## phirenze (Sep 11, 2016)

Giving water to pax is a noob move.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

There is a company in South Florida that will print a custom label for your water... 

8 12, or 16 Oz.

It's a bit pricey but I suggest gold leaf lettering on a black label.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

phirenze said:


> Giving water to pax is a noob move.


So far none have accepted one from me.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The Double Quilted kind, unless you have burr in your saddle about the Koch brothers who make the stuff


Yes!!!! I prefer Quilted Northern Ultra Plush!!! Maaan, feels like warm pillows in my nether region.


----------



## RobertDavid (Dec 11, 2016)

What's with all this talk about giving pax water? I've seen it in quite a few threads. Sounds to me that drivers are going out of their way to get a tip from people that just aren't gonna do it. K.I.S.S. get 'em in, get 'em out as safely and quickly as possible.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

DocT said:


> LuisEnrikee said "laid" and not "leid" lol Wish I was in Hawaii...


From what I hear, Uber sucks even in Hawaii.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

You need to get gum and that is all you will need. Don't bother with mints because the pax may get suspicious and think it can be some other kind of pill.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Uber does suck in Hawaii. At least in Maui.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


As many as your car can hold. That is if you can sell them for a nifty profit. G04IT!!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


For the most part, I recommend none because your profit margin is really thin. I only offer riders water if I'm picking them up from the airport and it is a long ride.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I offer my last probably rider medium rare with Fava beans and a nice Chianti . ..


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Hope I'm not too late and you haven't already made a selection, but here are some suggestions:

Smart Water
Fiji water
Pellegrino
Perrier
Blk water
Pretty much anything where you blow your meager earnings in hopes of getting a tip or Five Stars will do the trick.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> I got some good laughs hearing some responses and some of you really need to get laid.


This thread was awesome.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

I've gone upscale and now offer Kopi Luwak. My rating has gone through the roof. But it's expensive.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_Luwak


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

GoatLove said:


> I've gone upscale and now offer Kopi Luwak. My rating has gone through the roof. But it's expensive.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_Luwak


That's the crappiest coffee I have ever tasted...LOL


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I serve perfectly (but not overly) chilled _Primu Organic Virgin Spring_ _Water_. Not the regular stuff -- only the _virgin_. And 41 degrees F...period.

This is an elite *professional* tip. Do not share it.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Oh...and in frosted crystal chalices only, of course!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Troll


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

How about eggnog? It's that time of the year?


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

If you really insist on offering water, whatever bottled water is on sale. 

If you live in a yuppy area though, the environmental folks will give you bad rating for contributing to the plastic problem though.....


.... so don't offer water, and if people ask.... it is to help the environment. Win win


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey guys I just got back from Walmart and picked up this sick coffe maker. I'll carry a large thermos in the back seat and serve my customers fresh coffee .


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

GoatLove said:


> I've gone upscale and now offer Kopi Luwak. My rating has gone through the roof. But it's expensive.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_Luwak


I keep a smelting pot in the boot in case pax wants to get their puke stains bronzed free of charge!


----------



## LAXpert (Dec 11, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


You'd be smart not to buy water


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

I got some small bottles of Fiji. The best water I've ever had. Rider asked to take one on the way out after a minimum fare ride. "Sure, it only cost me a dollar for that bottle so I've made nearly three bucks off the 20 minutes I've spent on you" is what I wanted to say. "Sure, no problem" is what came out. Sucker.


----------



## phirenze (Sep 11, 2016)

GalinMcMahon said:


> I got some small bottles of Fiji. The best water I've ever had. Rider asked to take one on the way out after a minimum fare ride. "Sure, it only cost me a dollar for that bottle so I've made nearly three bucks off the 20 minutes I've spent on you" is what I wanted to say. "Sure, no problem" is what came out. Sucker.


Please tell me you don't still provide water?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

There are some slow ones in here...


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> And for the Lady Uber Drivers, like KekeLo & Jbeck
> 
> View attachment 81419


I love you.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> As many as your car can hold. That is if you can sell them for a nifty profit. G04IT!!


Hi


----------



## ridelending (Oct 25, 2016)

Only this is acceptable: *Acqua di Cristallo Tributo a Modigliani*

I drive only to make my entitled cheap wonderful passengers as happy as possible.  For maximum  Give this to pool passengers.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

For me, I know I'm not going to get a tip for having water. I still have the same 2 bottles of water I started with and nobody wants it. But like I said, I want to have mints, candies and cheap beverages just because they might come in handy. It's just that my whole life, I've always been the type of person to hook people up. I really want to meet a girl. I know it's lame, but it's the truth. It's not the reason I'm doing Uber, but it's something I dream about. I already had 2 cute girls in my car. Just wish I had something good to give them.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> I love you.


Ah, you say that to all the cute and ludicrous drivers on here...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I offer my last probably rider medium rare with Fava beans and a nice Chianti . ..


Jus' in case any person was wunderin'


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So far none have accepted one from me.


That's cos you're an Uber staffer sitting in an office. Sega rodent, still faking it.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Unless you car runs off air and is maintenance free as well as you're always on surge pricing - don't buy anything for these people. Buy a tip sign!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Yellow warm water


----------



## LCR_dog (Aug 29, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Urine


----------



## DriverPsycho (Jul 27, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> For me, I know I'm not going to get a tip for having water. I still have the same 2 bottles of water I started with and nobody wants it. But like I said, I want to have mints, candies and cheap beverages just because they might come in handy. It's just that my whole life, I've always been the type of person to hook people up. I really want to meet a girl. I know it's lame, but it's the truth. It's not the reason I'm doing Uber, but it's something I dream about. I already had 2 cute girls in my car. Just wish I had something good to give them.


LMAO!!!! Red signals here !!!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> There is a company in South Florida that will print a custom label for your water...
> 
> 8 12, or 16 Oz.
> 
> It's a bit pricey but I suggest gold leaf lettering on a black label.


Or you can take the labels off the cheapest water you can find and print your own (bonus if you have a office job that you can print the labels at). I do this for all of my kids parties.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

You can get free water at most any gas station. There is generally a trough of it out by the pumps. Just fill up your bottles and Uber on.


----------



## goelpellc (Oct 6, 2016)

One day a pax found a pack of wrapped cookies in my car and tried to eat it. I saw from rear view mirror and almost yelled "Sir those are my daughter's. I'd appreciate you don't fiddle with things in my car. Please respect my car". I dont give a flying leap if he one stars me.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

goelpellc said:


> One day a pax found a pack of wrapped cookies in my car and tried to eat it. I saw from rear view mirror and almost yelled "Sir those are my daughter's. I'd appreciate you don't fiddle with things in my car. Please respect my car". I dont give a *flying leap* if he one stars me.


----------



## goelpellc (Oct 6, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


>


This (and your profile pic) made me smile. Thanks bud.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I have given out exactly one bottle of water to a pax that told me she was going to hurl and held it until I pulled over and she opened the door. Didn't get a drop on or in the car or on herself. I even gave her a couple of mints, as well, and we continued the trip quite nicely.

She and her friends gave me a $30 tip. College kids, at that!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

goelpellc said:


> One day a pax found a pack of wrapped cookies in my car and tried to eat it. I saw from rear view mirror and almost yelled "Sir those are my daughter's. I'd appreciate you don't fiddle with things in my car. Please respect my car". I dont give a flying leap if he one stars me.


They'll steal anything and everything in your car.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

KekeLo said:


> Hi


Welcome back Kekelo. I missed you. signed

the lovable meandering chortling crison.


----------



## pista05 (Aug 14, 2016)

Buy Fuji Water the 500ml ones.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

pista05 said:


> Buy Fuji Water the 500ml ones.


Pretty certain you meant *Fiji* water, but maybe not...I've drank Fuji water at the source....yummy!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> For me, I know I'm not going to get a tip for having water. I still have the same 2 bottles of water I started with and nobody wants it. But like I said, I want to have mints, candies and cheap beverages just because they might come in handy. It's just that my whole life, I've always been the type of person to hook people up. I really want to meet a girl. I know it's lame, but it's the truth. It's not the reason I'm doing Uber, but it's something I dream about. I already had 2 cute girls in my car. Just wish I had something good to give them.


I'm gonna be real for a second. In nearly every post that you mention females, you come across as a future serial killer . I'm not trying to be mean or funny... but if your social awkwardness and low self esteem are this apparent online , I can't even imagine how creepy and/or awkward you are in person.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

pista05 said:


> Buy Fuji Water the 500ml ones.


Fuji is expensive here. Not as cheap as in Aus...


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I'm gonna be real for a second. In nearly every post that you mention females, you come across as a future serial killer . I'm not trying to be mean or funny... but if your social awkwardness and low self esteem are this apparent online , I can't even imagine how creepy and/or awkward you are in person.


Ssshhh... You are distracting him from his uber corporate PowerPoint about water.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Irish Spring. Wait, that may be soap.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I'm gonna be real for a second. In nearly every post that you mention females, you come across as a future serial killer . I'm not trying to be mean or funny... but if your social awkwardness and low self esteem are this apparent online , I can't even imagine how creepy and/or awkward you are in person.


Its pathetic really. This girl at work always talks about how creepy some of her Uber drivers are, now I see what she means.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

I've started offering my burning man camelbak. I can fill it up from the faucet at home. Of course, I don't wear it and I wipe off the nozzle between riders. They only normally want a sip or too anyway. Cleanliness is very important to me.

Saves money and environmental!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Its pathetic really. This girl at work always talks about how creepy some of her Uber drivers are, now I see what she means.


I'm not creepy. I want to make friendly gestures so I'm the opposite.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm not creepy. I want to make friendly gestures so I'm the opposite.


That phrasing alone makes me feel icky. Get back to your PowerPoint.


----------



## Mr.Pink (Dec 15, 2016)

Get some holy water from a monastery and a sponge soaked with vinegar.
Also good to keep on hand are:
Garlic
Cloves
Wormwood
Silver Bullets
Oak Stake/Mallet
Cryptonite


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


I dont think they have a self-drinking water bottle, get a good quality water ,dont buy generic one.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Flint Water is what cheap-ass Uber passengers deserve.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Radium water.

Possibly w/ dioxins. Or roofies.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> For me, I know I'm not going to get a tip for having water. I still have the same 2 bottles of water I started with and nobody wants it. But like I said, I want to have mints, candies and cheap beverages just because they might come in handy. It's just that my whole life, I've always been the type of person to hook people up. I really want to meet a girl. I know it's lame, but it's the truth. It's not the reason I'm doing Uber, but it's something I dream about. I already had 2 cute girls in my car. Just wish I had something good to give them.


RO-HYP-NOL


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Perrier!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

LCR_dog said:


> Urine


That gives me an idea...









Clear fluid, skin irritant
32.5% urea 
67.5% deionized water

...a bit expensive, but quite worth the upsell for a hospital trip!!!

Also, dries to white stains === ~CLEANING FEEZ~!!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mr.Pink said:


> Get some holy water from a monastery and a sponge soaked with vinegar.
> Also good to keep on hand are:
> Garlic
> Cloves
> ...


I ran with a mallet in my door pocket for >1000 trips after getting a certified serial killer as a pax...


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

I like how this thread went to shit lol. Moral of the story, you don't need to provide water, mints etc... I never gave out anything after over 2000 rides and have a 4.94 rating


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

& I don't have a 4.94 after over 2000 rides, but.... it...does...not....matter~!!!

Make money not high scores. It's not a video game it just looks like one!!


----------



## ridelending (Oct 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> For me, I know I'm not going to get a tip for having water. I still have the same 2 bottles of water I started with and nobody wants it. But like I said, I want to have mints, candies and cheap beverages just because they might come in handy. It's just that my whole life, I've always been the type of person to hook people up. *I really want to meet a girl. I know it's lame, but it's the truth. It's not the reason I'm doing Uber, *but it's something I dream about. I already had 2 cute girls in my car. Just wish I had something good to give them.


It is the reason you are doing uber be honest with us.

You don't do a job because you want to meet women. Yo do a job in order to earn money has no one in your life taught you this? Use online dating or go to a bar Christ. 
This kinda of reason for driving is why uber continues to lower rates.


----------



## DriverPsycho (Jul 27, 2016)

Adieu said:


> & I don't have a 4.94 after over 2000 rides, but.... it...does...not....matter~!!!
> 
> Make money not high scores. It's not a video game it just looks like one!!


It's not Mario kart for sure


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DriverPsycho said:


> It's not Mario kart for sure


Sure it is 

You just don't drive a 300bhp twin turbo diesel w/ moar torque than a 'vette


----------



## Deldad41 (Oct 31, 2016)

NONE. DON'T kiss passenger's ass for cheapest ride. They won't tip you anyway. NO water, NO gum, NO auxiliary cord and most important NO DRIVE THROGH, NO multiple stops nothing just a silence ride from point to point.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

This is perfect for the OP. Acqua di Cristallo Tributo a Modigliani - $60,000 per 750 ml


----------



## Shuborgabagit (Oct 19, 2016)

Citronbull said:


> If pax asks for water, they get an automatic 1 star from me. If I was a pax and the driver was giving out water, that driver gets 1 star as well.


Why would you give them 1 star for having extras in their car?


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

Shuborgabagit said:


> Why would you give them 1 star for having extras in their car?


Because a driver giving out water is part of the problem. Pax will keep asking if drivers provide water.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Point a to point b without screw ups! That's it


----------



## bondad (Apr 4, 2015)

Citronbull said:


> Because a driver giving out water is part of the problem. Pax will keep asking for it if some drivers provide water.


I had two pax ask me for water last weekend on two separate trips (usually no one asks). I told them both "Oh sorry, I just gave away my last bottle". Truth is I don't carry water...


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

If they have their own container, I'll offer to fill it with dehydrated water. No charge.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


You are adorable.


----------



## sillymako83 (Jan 10, 2016)

Had a rider give me one star because I didn't have cologne for him. Ha ha...people are lame.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Each night I have a team of blonde Swiss virgins harvest the dewdrops from alpine ferns, then bottle it at source and rush it to me via air freight so that I may delight my UberX pax with it in the morning.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Citronbull said:


> If pax asks for water, they get an automatic 1 star from me. If I was a pax and the driver was giving out water, that driver gets 1 star as well.


Harsh, but entirely fair.


----------



## Captn Rob (Apr 10, 2016)

I bought three of those water bottles people place in hamster cages to feed their pets. I attached one to each pax window. Now, they can get water whenever they like, and they won't leave behind empty bottles in the back seat for me to clean out. Pax actually look kind of "cute" when they use their tongues to lap the little water-release valve...










I also buy those wood chips that people put in their hamster cages. I spread them on the floor in the back seat and front pax seat (about 1" thick). The cedar wood smells nice and absorbs / masks odors left behind by pax. It also makes it easy to clean up any spills / vomit that pax leave behind...


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

mini club soda


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Captn Rob said:


> I bought three of those water bottles people place in hamster cages to feed their pets. I attached one to each pax window. Now, they can get water whenever they like, and they won't leave behind empty bottles in the back seat for me to clean out...
> 
> View attachment 81954


Still too much risk of spillage on the drunk shift. Might as well go straight to the iv drip.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Each night I have a team of blonde Swiss virgins harvest the dewdrops from alpine ferns, then bottle it at source and rush it to me via air freight so that I may delight my UberX pax with it in the morning.


OMG, that is awesome!

And for Pool...?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Captn Rob said:


> I bought three of those water bottles people place in hamster cages to feed their pets. I attached one to each pax window. Now, they can get water whenever they like, and they won't leave behind empty bottles in the back seat for me to clean out...
> 
> View attachment 81954
> 
> ...


Best single post I have seen on UP so far!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Adieu said:


> That gives me an idea...
> View attachment 81760
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just wondering how many readers will realize that is actually 100% water -- some new, some used...


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Never mind the water just give them some of the koolaid you been drinking.


----------



## mikearmy (Dec 14, 2015)

My rating slowly dropped until i stopped offering water and gum. It aint worth it.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I'll give water to a pax if I can sniff their seat.


----------



## Toonces-the-cat (Jun 7, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Don't buy water or gum or candy. When I started driver, I would buy a case of water to offer to pax just like Uber recommends. I soon found out that it was a total waste of money. My ratings would go up or down with or without water. Save your money.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

anyone offer cigars or cigarettes to the passengers? Folks coming out of the airport after a long flight are sometime itching for a smoke.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

1957 Eldorado's came factory equipped with minibars. I know that model is a tad old to be accepted for Uber, but has anyone equipped their Uber vehicles with a minibar for those customers that haven't drank their fill yet?

http://www.fantasyjunction.com/cars/1414-Cadillac-Eldorado Brougham-365 Cubic Inch V8


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> 1957 Eldorado's came factory equipped with minibars. I know that model is a tad old to be accepted for Uber, but has anyone equipped their Uber vehicles with a minibar for those customers that haven't drank their fill yet?
> 
> http://www.fantasyjunction.com/cars/1414-Cadillac-Eldorado Brougham-365 Cubic Inch V8


Drink drive and be merry

Seats look pretty bad though...


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Unless you're driving SUV, Black, or Select, or are in an area saturated with Golds Gyms, don't waste your money. Keep a pack of YOUR favorite mints or gum, and offer them to anyone who asks. Keep a charging cable for your phone, and offer if asked. Keep your car fresh smelling and vacuumed. Keep a book or tablet to entertain yourself when dead time hits, and you need to kill time during a rider drought.

Keep your operating costs as low as possible, so you maximize whatever profits you see. If you buy 40 waters to keep in the trunk, and you give out all 40 because it's a particular busy day, will you see all 5 stars or get tipped by 40 riders? Highly doubtful.

The golden age of Uber has since passed by.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Buy the free stuff, and make sure they take the empties with them!


 hot water from the guy selling it at the corner lights have the customers leave the bottles in the car. Sell the bottles back to the guys on the corner so they can reuse them again. I'm pretty sure the frist time it was Used.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

I used to just throw a couple of waters in the map pockets behind front pass seats.....Someone had the gall to drink out of one and then put it back, *half* *full*....idiots


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Poopy54 said:


> I used to just throw a couple of waters in the map pockets behind front pass seats.....Someone had the gall to drink out of one and then put it back, *half* *full*....idiots


I have nice little cup holder pockets in my back doors. Used to just toss inexpensive water bottles in there. Until, a couple different yoyo's did exactly this....no mas agua amigos.


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

Go to Costco and get a case of 12 oz bottles. Just enough to quench their thirst, not enough to qualify as wasteful if, they just want a sip. I typically charge $ 1.00 / bottle.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?


You're being paid a lot less than a regular taxi. Until Uber provide the water for the drivers to hand out, let the passengers buy their own water.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

AZ-XOEM said:


> Go to Costco and get a case of 12 oz bottles. Just enough to quench their thirst, not enough to qualify as wasteful if, they just want a sip. I typically charge $ 1.00 / bottle.


How do you "charge" do you have a sign that reads water available? or some sort of thing

Here is what I do


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Lol


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Is this a joke dog or are u serious with this bullshit


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> For me, I know I'm not going to get a tip for having water. I still have the same 2 bottles of water I started with and nobody wants it. But like I said, I want to have mints, candies and cheap beverages just because they might come in handy. It's just that my whole life, I've always been the type of person to hook people up. I really want to meet a girl. I know it's lame, but it's the truth. It's not the reason I'm doing Uber, but it's something I dream about. I already had 2 cute girls in my car. Just wish I had something good to give them.


Just swap sob stories. She can tell you about her cheating ex, and you can talk about Uber guarantees and disappearing surges.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Apple juice ! Watch how.


----------



## Jack24Bauer (Dec 17, 2016)

Holy cow some people go way to far. Speaking for the area I drive in and conversions I have had with curious riders most people prefer a simple clean ride to their home. None of this going overboard crap especially those signs people hang up about ratings and tips... And definitely not clothes lines of snacks... And I still rake in decent tips...


----------



## equity (Dec 12, 2016)

Coaststarlight said:


> No point, but that's just my opinion, the few that will appreciate that generosity are outweighed by the many that will shamelessly litter your car with it and be completely ungrateful
> 
> Also that will do next to nothing for your rating... the one or two 5 stars you may get aren't worth it


That has been my experience so far! The people who rate me up don't expect a thing except courtesy and conversation. The ones who rate me down are going to do it no matter what I provide -- it will never be enough. My mother taught me all about this when I was young. There are basically two kinds of people in world!


----------



## Moontwitter (Dec 19, 2014)

Tap water with free plastic bottle is enough


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


I have finally discovered a use for my used bong water. But ya know, our markets may be different.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Captn Rob said:


> I bought three of those water bottles people place in hamster cages to feed their pets. I attached one to each pax window. Now, they can get water whenever they like, and they won't leave behind empty bottles in the back seat for me to clean out. Pax actually look kind of "cute" when they use their tongues to lap the little water-release valve...
> 
> View attachment 81954
> 
> ...


Priceless. Please upload video of pax self-hydrating. Instant 10 million hits on utube!!


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

It stinks in here, kinda like .....like .....











like a Troll!


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Run a hose from your aircon waste...


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Save your money and don't buy anything for the pax. They really don't appreciate it.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Finally had 2 people in my car drink my water. They were thirsty and excited. Don't think I got any tips though.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Finally had 2 people in my car drink my water. They were thirsty and excited. Don't think I got any tips though.


Sure you did.


----------



## flipmoney (Dec 18, 2016)

None. I dont and will not buy water, snacks, etc for pax. If Uber wants them to have those things they'll send it to them.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Finally had 2 people in my car drink my water. They were thirsty and excited. Don't think I got any tips though.


Hopefully, you got a 5 star rating & some new compliment badges from them.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Things I have never heard: "Hey, do you have any water? I sure am thirsty"
Things I have heard: "Wow, you have the highest driver rating I have ever seen" (twice more just last night)

Apparently 4.95 is really rare here...and that is WITHOUT the GD water!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

GoatLove said:


> Sure you did.


I did give out 2 waters. Went to McDonald's to get them before going out. I overheard a lady saying how dizzy she is. So I asked her and her partner if they would like water. They were like, ''They do that? Wow!''


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Find where the Huskies Go,
Give to Pax the Yellow Snow.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> 1957 Eldorado's came factory equipped with minibars. I know that model is a tad old to be accepted for Uber,


They might accept if for Uber Luxe (where available). That was one nice car. I had a black 1957 Sixty Special sedan (the Mafia Staff Car).



tohunt4me said:


> Find where the Huskies Go, Give to Pax the Yellow Snow.


..........and if they want a snack do you give them the margarine that you stole from St. Alphonso's pancake breakfast and the sausage patty that the handsome parish lady abused?


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

No way I would offer water. Too easy for someone to claim you spiked water with something. I offer gun when asked if I have it but that is it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I did give out 2 waters. Went to McDonald's to get them before going out. I overheard a lady saying how dizzy she is. So I asked her and her partner if they would like water. They were like, ''They do that? Wow!''


A true sucker


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ridelending said:


> It is the reason you are doing uber be honest with us.
> 
> You don't do a job because you want to meet women. Yo do a job in order to earn money has no one in your life taught you this? Use online dating or go to a bar Christ.
> This kinda of reason for driving is why uber continues to lower rates.


It would be less pathetic if it actually worked for him. But he's just working for almost nothing AND getting frustrated.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Citronbull said:


> Because a driver giving out water is part of the problem. Pax will keep asking if drivers provide water.


I tell them at these rates they should be happy I have gas, never mind water.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Give away salt water. Then you can sell them fresh water.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Don't give them water. Champagne in a chilled glass is much more likely to boost your rating. This time of year, you can keep the glasses & champagne in the trunk & they'll stay chilled. No need to buy anything expensive. Korbel or even Freixinet (for some reason, I like Spanish champagne. I don't know why, I just do.) is fine,

When spring or summer come, you'll have to put some ice in a cooler



Fuzzyelvis said:


> I tell them at these rates they should be happy I have gas.


If I got in an Uber & the driver had gas, I'd be pretty UNHAPPY.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Finally had 2 people in my car drink my water. They were thirsty and excited. Don't think I got any tips though.


Were they cute girls?


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Is uber paying you more or something? What's wrong with you


----------



## Shelby199 (Nov 25, 2016)

Offer them your pee bottle u keep in driver door compartment


----------



## Truman (Nov 27, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Don't be a schmuck, don't buy water, don't buy mints, don't wash your car. And keep the few tips you get to eat.

I never do that stuff, car is filthy, maintain a 4.9.
All they're paying for at these rates is a safe ride.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm done offering water. Only 2 people ever accepted because they were dizzy and dehydrated. Everyone else rejects the water. I wonder why the Uber lady at Daly City suggested water for passengers to get high ratings.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I wonder why the Uber lady at Daly City suggested water for passengers to get high ratings.


I wonder why you disregarded the advice of pretty much everyone on this forum that told you no water from the get-go


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

Shelby199 said:


> Offer them your pee bottle u keep in driver door compartment


►Pee Bottle? Time to get with the Program,... -I use a Texas Catheter 

►You can get them bulk on Amazon and, I run the tube down my left pant leg into a small hole I drilled into the floorboard.

►I haven't had to stop to pee in months


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I wonder why you disregarded the advice of pretty much everyone on this forum that told you no water from the get-go


It just seemed like a nice gesture.


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> It just seemed like a nice gesture.


►"A Nice Gesture" would be, -to warm and wet your lips BEFORE kissing the anal fissure between their cheeks.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Captn Rob said:


> I bought three of those water bottles people place in hamster cages to feed their pets. I attached one to each pax window. Now, they can get water whenever they like, and they won't leave behind empty bottles in the back seat for me to clean out. Pax actually look kind of "cute" when they use their tongues to lap the little water-release valve...
> 
> View attachment 81954
> 
> ...


 omfg.... I am laughing so hard over this. I can just imagine these things hanging in real life.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

roadman said:


> If this is some kind of joke it is not funny. You don't give pax anything. You give the company a kick in the balls every chance you get.


You don't have to accommodate the passengers like a hotel, but this ungrateful attitude about the company is ridiculous. It's not like you even had to apply for the job. Gezz. If you don't like it, quit.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Its pathetic really. This girl at work always talks about how creepy some of her Uber drivers are, now I see what she means.


Does she give specifics on what behaviors constitute being creepy or is she making a judgment on the appearance of the drivers?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm done offering water. Only 2 people ever accepted because they were dizzy and dehydrated. Everyone else rejects the water. I wonder why the Uber lady at Daly City suggested water for passengers to get high ratings.


They suggest you do give out stuff to create brand loyalty without spending extra money on their side.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

AZ-XOEM said:


> ►Pee Bottle? Time to get with the Program,... -I use a Texas Catheter
> 
> ►You can get them bulk on Amazon and, I run the tube down my left pant leg into a small hole I drilled into the floorboard.
> 
> ►I haven't had to stop to pee in months


I drink a lot of water and always have to go. I used to use a milk container. Now I use a plastic container with a big opening.


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


None. Doesnt get you anything.


----------



## lyftuberandhopefullyjuno (Nov 3, 2016)

umm, no!

someone asked me last week for a water, i offered to go to 7 eleven


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Rinse out a plastic gallon milk jug and fill it with tap water. Passengers can drink from the jug if necessary, you can also use the water if you need it for the radiator.


You are so funny!!' Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

No one has ever asked me for a water, or an aux cord. One time someone asked me for an IPhone charger, and I didn't have one. He didn't seem to be too worried about it.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm not against offering water, it's just that I don't see how it would be practical. 

1. I don't really see where I could keep multiple small bottles of water in my car, that could be quickly accesed when needed. 

2. Most rides are over fairly quickly.

3. It could come accross the wrong way. What I mean is... When someone gets in the car, they usually want me moving right away, and it takes me a few seconds to punch in an address into my GPS. 

Most people are going to judge your competency by how quickly you are moving in the correct direction, and if extra time is spent asking if they want this or that, then they may rate you down, which wouldn't really be fair, but is what it is

If I did a lot of long trips then I would consider figuring out how to have water on hand.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Captn Rob said:


> I bought three of those water bottles people place in hamster cages to feed their pets. I attached one to each pax window. Now, they can get water whenever they like, and they won't leave behind empty bottles in the back seat for me to clean out. Pax actually look kind of "cute" when they use their tongues to lap the little water-release valve...
> 
> View attachment 81954
> 
> ...


This is really sweet of you, Cap'n. It is widely know that Millenials thrive in their natural habitat (the back of an Uber) when afforded access water. Sadly, some Millenials actually wither up and die if they can't get to the back of an Uber to rehydrate regularly. Some have even fallen for the notorious "water" app scam which when used simply tells the Millenial the they need to add water to their cup.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

Even though I think this thread was started by a trolling M' Fer, it does draw attention to the problems of BOTTLED WATER and the epidemic of multi nationals buying up water taking rights in our own backyards.

*"As oil fast approaches it's decline, a new player will take it's place; WATER"*

Since I became aware of the outrageous terms of these water taking permits, I like to pass on just enough to get you as p oed as I am.
I live in the Southern Ontario region and there are too many Multi National Companies taking our water for profit. I have no right to sell it at any price; it does not belong to me.

Link to MAP https://www.ontario.ca/environment-and-energy/map-permits-take-water (includes all permits; agriculture, recreation, construction, etc.)

I'll make it short. 1) This water belongs to the community & generations to come; our grandchildren & great grandchildren. They will truly need it.
2) There is something wrong with the accounting. NESTLES has a provincially approved PTTW (Permit to Take Water, 1 of many that they have in just the immediate area) from a site in Hillsburgh, Ontario to remove *1,100,000 * litres per day 
@ *$3.71 per million liters. (*total cost of water taken per day $4.08, month $122.40, year $1,489.20*)*

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/kitch...llington-councillor-scolds-meetings-1.3923939
http://wellingtonwaterwatchers.ca/c...nestle-and-township-of-centre-wellington-tcw/
http://wellingtonwaterwatchers.ca/campaigns/nestle-and-the-middlebrook-well/

HILLSBURGH, Ontario : http://wellingtonwaterwatchers.ca/campaigns/hillsburgh/

So STOP buying bottled water & giving it to your riders!


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Bobby Loblaw said:


> Even though I think this thread was started by a trolling M' Fer, it does draw attention to the problems of BOTTLED WATER and the epidemic of multi nationals buying up water taking rights in our own backyards.
> 
> *"As oil fast approaches it's decline, a new player will take it's place; WATER"*
> 
> ...


On top of that most pax don't finish them and leave them in the car...
I used to give put water and quickly realized it was a waste of space and water consumption because most people took one drink and left it in the car.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

I just mounted a salt lick in the back seat.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Does she give specifics on what behaviors constitute being creepy or is she making a judgment on the appearance of the drivers?


Asking if she has a boyfriend, has plans on Friday night I think toe the line of creepy. I am friendly to my female pax but I let them talk about their personal life should they choose, its weird to prod.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

unPat said:


> Voss or Fiji.


Perfect choice. Buy Voss and Fiji for Pax &#128077;&#129315;
&#127754;&#128167;&#128166;&#128688;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Swamp Water .


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Pool Water

here's the real answer
The cheapest ****ing 32 pack of mini waters at the grocery store


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Give them water and they will piss on your seats


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

theMezz said:


> Give them water and they will piss on your seats


OK Mezz...

get your mind out of the gutter...

And back down here in the sewer...8>O

Your are such a dirty old man...8>)

I like that in a human...!

Rakos


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

NONE


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I am recycling phone books.
> All I can afford driving Uberx.


Thats repurposing not recycling


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

The tipping kind will tip you regardless. They just want a safe and pleasant driver with a clean car. The cheap ones will take the water and will not tip, trust me. With over 20,000 trips in my career, I know a thing or two because I have dealt with 20,000 people.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

if a pax is thirsty kindly offer to spit into their mouth


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> The tipping kind will tip you regardless. They just want a safe and pleasant driver with a clean car. The cheap ones will take the water and will not tip, trust me. With over 20,000 trips in my career, I know a thing or two because I have dealt with 20,000 people.


I started an "end of ride" reward for the more pleasant passengers I picked up. It was a small basket full of fun-size candy bars (the ones that are $1 per six-pack at Dollar Tree) and near the end of the ride, I would say, "You are a six-star passenger. I'll give you five stars on the app, and you can pick a candy bar as your sixth star."

Most passengers were flattered and loved it. Some of the pax, however, would take three or more at once. There was a certain socio-economic correlation to that group, but I won't get into that here. Needless to say, I began severely restricting the candy basket to just people who didn't carry themselves like human trash.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I started an "end of ride" reward for the more pleasant passengers I picked up. It was a small basket full of fun-size candy bars (the ones that are $1 per six-pack at Dollar Tree) and near the end of the ride, I would say, "You are a six-star passenger. I'll give you five stars on the app, and you can pick a candy bar as your sixth star."
> 
> Most passengers were flattered and loved it. Some of the pax, however, would take three or more at once. There was a certain socio-economic correlation to that group, but I won't get into that here. Needless to say, I began severely restricting the candy basket to just people who didn't carry themselves like human trash.


 The best way to get tips is by talking, pleasant conversation, being nice and helpful. That is what gets me tips these days, not bottled water and candy and all that other stuff.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 403438


someone needs to reduce their water intake


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> The best way to get tips is by talking, pleasant conversation, being nice and helpful. That is what gets me tips these days, not bottled water and candy and all that other stuff.


I agree.  There have been days where I completely forgot the candy basket, and still did very well with tips. The candy basket doesn't induce more tips or bigger tips. It's just a way I show my appreciation for those truly cool riders who made my day brighter.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Just keep an eye out for any garden hoses left ouside. Seriously, its just another expense.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

mikejm said:


> What kind of toilet paper should I wipe my ass with?


Fortunately, I am biologically superior, and I do not shit. Therefore, no need for toilet paper.

But you ugly other humans have this function and necessity. Yuck.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

When it comes to wiping my ass I’m quite fond of the three seashells


----------



## jFed (Jun 15, 2016)

I keep Life Savers in a small quantity in the mid-area cup holder. I wind up eating them more than the pax but they're cheap enough and most of them ask nicely before grabbing them. I drive safe and keep a clean, nice smelling car. That's about all I'm going to do. Water's too expensive.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I mean, If their thirsty enough and you have a sunroof, they can always:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberist said:


> Thats repurposing not recycling


Close ' Nuff


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If Cholera flavored " rice water" is unavailable,give them Swamp Water.


Gator Urine?


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

LuisEnrikee said:


> should I buy a pack of smart waters or just regular waters ?
> I need them to fit in my cooler to keep em cool for my passengers .
> Thanks for advice .


Just go to your local Dollar Tree or dollar store and get the 6 ir 10 pack of small water bottles for a dollar a pack. Your riders will appreciate this and you may find your tips increase. .


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

None. Absolutely none. They get a ride from Point A to Point B and that's it. Don't give them Cadillac service at Yugo rates.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Paxs only get free water if they behaved well during the ride. No foods or drinks during the ride.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

They can drink yellow snow. I can’t believe someone resurrected an old thread from 2016.


----------

